# New Patterns



## Zombieber (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anyone know a good internet store for Sewing Patterns? I have Mccall.com and butterick.mccall.com, but they seem so limited. Have a suggestion?


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Simplicity makes a lot of costume patterns. They probably have an online store.

Have you tried searching Amazon? They have a lot of patterns and some vintages ones as well.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I never buy patterns online cuz they are horrifically expensive. I either make my own out of paper or wait 'til Joanne's has the $1.49 sale (or whatever price it is now...). There are so many tutorials online now, too...I refuse to pay $18+ for a pattern!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you looking for something specific or just sewing patterns in general?


----------



## Zombieber (Apr 27, 2012)

no. Nothing specific right now. just trying to gather a large collection of various places I can go when i need to.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Have you tried Ebay or Craig's List? They seem to have stuff you can't find anywhere else.


----------

